# Is a Sabre a Deere? ( have at it boys)



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey Hey 
I was trying fo figure out what forum deals with the Sabres.
I see down the list that the Scotts owners welcome them. 
I think that if Deere made them like they claim that they should be allowed in the Deere group. I bought mine from a large Deer
dealer and they said it is a Deere. 
That is like the Corvette guys saying that a Chevette is not a
Chevy. 
I also have a question that if a person has engine trouble and he has a brand other than Deer they say he got a pile of junk and that he should have bought a Deere even though sometimes
a Deer has the same engine. 
Just a little food for thought.
Rodster


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Sabre*

Go ahead and post your Sabre question here and as far as I'm concerned its a Deere. Some of the Prior Scotts models were made By Murray. I think that is why the have there own forum.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere made them and sold them why wouldn't it be a Deere.
Jody:usa:


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*Sabre/Deere*

Sabres are Deeres. They are just a funny color of green.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*A Deere is a Deere is a Deere*

It was made by Deere, sold by Deere, parts come from Deere, so it's a Deere.  I don't know much about them so I personally can't help much on repair stuff, but I certainly won't bad mouth your choice in tractors. As I understood the mission of this forum, it was for members to help other members with solutions to problems and share useful info about each models quirks, attachments, and experiences, so I'll say WELCOME to the forum! eace:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

:clap: 

Amen!

:usa: 

Ain't America Grand!


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Sabre/Deere*



> _Originally posted by jdbill _
> *Sabres are Deeres. They are just a funny color of green. *


I like my Sabre's color, it matches my Lawn Boy.

FYI, my Sabre has had less problems than my father-in-law's LX, and his cost almost 3x what I paid..


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

What kind of problems has your father in law had with his LX?


----------

